# Amplificadores con TEA2025B & TA8227P



## Mark TLLZ

hola compañeros! 
aqui que me encontre estor sintegrados el tea2025b y ta8227p, uno es amplificador de bajo consumo al parecer, y el otro es amplificador de bajo consumo para frecuencias bajas. no se si algunos de ustedes lo conosca, me interesa para hecharlos andar, y no se si tengan otros esquemas que no sean los que bienen en los datasheet, aun que si estan interesantes.

TA8227P --> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/toshiba/1159.pdf
TEA2025B --> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1523.pdf

saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

parece que el primer ic, es de los que se usaban en las caseteras portatiles, y pos obvio; los casetes no alcanzaban un rango de frecuencia alto, quizas a eso se refiera el datasheet, aunque no creo. seleccionando los valores del filtro antes del diferencial podemos seleccionar el rango de frec en el que va a trabajar nuestro amplificador.

el segundo amplificador se ve sencillo, una potencia pequeña y muy practica,

te recomiendo mas el segundo, ya que el primero como que se me hace que va a estar dificil que lo consigas, ya que es un ic muy antiguo.

tambien estan las opciones transistorizadas.

estamos para ayudarte.

saludos.


----------



## belpmx

Hola Mark, el tea2025 ya lo arme hace poco, de hecho el PCB esta en el post de amolificadores para mp3... psss no se que paso, cuando lo use con baterias funcionaba.... pero al momento de usar una fuente de pc 5v o 12V se saturaba y se calentaba mucho... el otro se ve muy interesante... lo unico a considerar es que si  quieres scara el máximo de ese necesitas 2.5Amp! depende de la aplicación

Saludos


----------



## Mark TLLZ

pues un sistema de sonido con esos dos CI esta alimentado por una fuente de 0.5amp :O
es un home theater 2.1 canales, y suena muy bien!, supuestamente son 2500wpempo, la verdad se me hace mucho, pero si suena muy bien! =D


----------



## Zforos

Cuidado con el TA8227, no es reemplazo, son similares, pero no idénticos. El KA2206, LA4182 y LA4183 son reemplazos directos, solo que traen aletas disipadoras en salidas GND en vez de pines, pero se puede adaptar perfectamente.

belpmx: tene en cuenta que el chip puede funcionar sin disipador hasta una potencia total combinada de 2 watts aprox, donde disipa lo mismo en calor. Cuando el integrado se calienta demasiado empieza a reducir la potencia y distorsionar como si estuviera saturando. Segun mis pruebas, para utilizarlo sin disipador funciona correctamente hasta 6v de fuente, que da unos 2,3 watts RMS en modo mono puente y parlante de 4ohms , y 1,2 wats/canal en modo stereo. Si necesitas mayor potencia, trabajando arriba de 6v. y parlantes de 4 ohms te recomiendo 9v. de fuente y un buen disipador, y la potencia de salida llegaría al doble.


----------



## Uro

He encontrado entre material de reciclaje un circuito de un amplificador a base del CI-TEA2025B, al ensayarlo, pues funciona con algo de distorsión y algunos componentes no están en muy buen estado  (los parlanticos de 4Ω 2ω estan muy deteriorados por eso pretendo armar nuevamente el circuito para adaptarle unos parlantes de 8Ω-2ω  y para ello voy a ensayar el Manhattan style que me llamó la atención.
He reproducido el esquema en una presentación de Power point. 
Espero que alguien de ustedes me colabore en la revisión del circuito, por si es necesario hacerle algunos ajustes, si no es inconveniente.

Anexo archivo .rar


----------



## Uro

Anexo imágen del circuito amplificador estéreo.


----------



## abndol

Compará el circuito con el que trae el datasheet http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXuruyy.pdf


Saludos!!


----------



## Uro

Si, lo comparé antes de preparar el esquema, son muy semejantes. Algunas variantes. Cuando lo monte en la protoboard haré las comparaciones. Tengo dudas respecto a las salidas de audio. Al eliminar la toma de audífonos pude haberme equivocado, pues aún no soy experto. Los pines 1, 4, 5, 12 y 13 en puente a tierra no concuerdan con los de la hoja de datos. 
Saludos

Me retracto, los dichos pines si concuerda, ahora lo estoy revisando de nuevo. En que repercuten las variantes? son algunas resistencias y condensadores. Como digo en el protobard lo analizaré.
Qué pasa con el pin 1, no es necesario anclarlo?

Las resitencias R4-R7  y R5-R6 son divisores de tensión? De qué forma afectan la acción del potenciómetro?
Si reemplazo los capacitores C3 y C15 puedo mejorar algo la salida de audio?
Con cuáles componentes debo experimentar para lograr una mejoría?

Parece que este diseño esta basado en esa hoja de datos, cierto? Lo único que aparentmente cambia es el circuito de entrada con esos dos capacitores y el led con su resistencia. Las entradas 1 y 2  tienen un capacitor de 0.22uF en la hoja de datos, pero en este modelo que presenté, el capacitor es de 1uF no hay problema en eso?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

arteayudas dijo:


> Las resitencias R4-R7  y R5-R6 son divisores de tensión? De qué forma afectan la acción del potenciómetro?


Si, son divisores de tensión. La accion del potenciómetro no es afectada, ya que lo unico que hacen es atenuar la señal de entrada antes de entrar al potenciómetro. En estos amplificadores pequeños, esta es una práctica bastante común, ya que suelen tener una alta ganancia de tensión y atenuando la señal de entrada permite un mejor control de la misma con el giro completo del pote, cosa que de no hacerse, solo te permitiría girar el pote solo un 10% antes de saturar la salida del ampli.



arteayudas dijo:


> Lo único que aparentmente cambia es el circuito de entrada con esos dos capacitores y el led con su resistencia. Las entradas 1 y 2  tienen un capacitor de 0.22uF en la hoja de datos, pero en este modelo que presenté, *el capacitor es de 1uF no hay problema en eso?*


No hay ningun problema. Solo que así vas a obtener una mejor respuesta en baja frecuencia.


----------



## Uro

Leyendo la hoja de datos encuentro que los capacitores en las salidas de audio es recomendable que sean de 0.15µF (C8 y C9 en la hoja de datos) por asusntos de estabilidad de la frecuencia y puede causar oscilación, pero en el circuito que presenté (C13 y C15) están de 470µF. Es recomendable cambiarlos?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

arteayudas dijo:


> Leyendo la hoja de datos encuentro que los capacitores en las salidas de audio es recomendable que sean de 0.15µF (*C8 y C9 en la hoja de datos*) por asusntos de estabilidad de la frecuencia y puede causar oscilación, pero en el circuito que presenté (*C13 y C15*) están de 470µF. Es recomendable cambiarlos?


Es que no tienen nada que ver unos con otros!   
C8 y C9 del datasheet son estabilizadores contra oscilaciones de alta frecuencia.
C13 y C15 de tu dibujo son los desacopladores de CC a la salida...


----------



## Uro

Esavalla, muchas gracias por tus orientaciones y por tu tiempo, me han sido de mucha utilidad. Próximamente colgaré las fotografías de mi proyecto en el foro y me animaré a continuar con mi estudio de esta disciplina fascinante.

Saludos


----------



## Uro

Saludos, amigo Esavalla. Le comunico que hice el ensayo con el Circuito que plantee en el dia de ayer. Lo trabajé con 12 voltios cc, pero fue nefasto el resultado. el integrado no soportó 1 minuto. Se incendió. Qué pasaría. Yo revisé bien el circuito antes de conectar. La hoja de datos dice que el voltaje máximo son 12 V (Utilicé como alimentación una fuente regulada ATX de las de PC)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No tengo la mas minima idea que puede ser, asumiendo que has hechos las pruebas en la forma correcta.
Y si se incendió...vamos mal...
Tal vez un cortocircuito a la salida...tal vez una oscilación...no sé...
Mejor contá como hiciste las pruebas y que cosas le conectaste, por que es raro que esto chips se incendien.... a menos que haya algo muy mal conectado....


----------



## zopilote

arteayudas dijo:


> Saludos, amigo Esavalla. Le comunico que hice el ensayo con el Circuito que plantee en el dia de ayer. Lo trabajé con 12 voltios cc, pero fue nefasto el resultado. el integrado no soportó 1 minuto. Se incendió. Qué pasaría. Yo revisé bien el circuito antes de conectar. La hoja de datos dice que el voltaje máximo son 12 V (Utilicé como alimentación una fuente regulada ATX de las de PC)


Lo que te falto es colocarle un disipador a tu amplificador, cuando se coloca 12V y se prueba a su maxima salida sucede que se levanta mucha temperatura. Y eso de usar una fuente ATX, yo trataria de colocarle algun regulador DC para suprimir aun más el ripley de la fuente.


----------



## Uro

Armé el circuito tal como aparece en la imágen que subí ayer. Tuve cuidado de hacer tal cual está indicado. con los mismos componentes que desoldé de la placa original. El incidente ocurrió en los pines 15 y 16, los cuales se derritieron completamente. El resto quedó bien (es un decir).
Conecté polo positivo a los pines traseros del interruptor que es de 6 pines (Esos dos pines reciben el voltaje cuando se cierra el interruptor) y el neutro lo conecté a la tierra general.

Ezavalla, gracias por su paciencia conmigo y su buena voluntad. 
Estuve analizando nuevamente el circuito y cometí un error  y me gustaría saber un poco más sobre sus implicaciones, si es posible. Le envío imágen de lo que sería esa parte del circuito y lo que yo hice.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es que ninguno de los dos esquemas está bien! Te sugiero que revises el circuito original o que - en su defecto - *apliques el esquema del datasheet versión estéreo*. En tu esquema "erróneo" has invertido los terminales 14 y 15 y has tomado la salida por el terminal de bootstrap....pero en el esquema original está intercalado el capacitor de "bloqueo" de oscilaciones en la línea de salida y la salida de este a masa, con lo cual no suena nada y hay verdadera posibilidad de quemazón.
Tal vez has relevado mal el circuito del PCB original o tal vez te hayas equivocado al conectarlo, pero si seguís el esquema del datasheet, seguro que funciona bien. Una vez que lo tengas operando ya podemos poner los divisores de tensión a la entrada y cambiar el valor de los capacitores para mejorar la respuesta en baja frecuencia....y nunca lo pruebes a máximo volumen!


----------



## Uro

Gracias nuevamente. Leidas las recomendaciones. Estaremos en contacto.
Saludos


----------



## Uro

Gracias amigos por su colaboración. Ya estoy listo para hacer los ensayos del proyecto corregido.


----------



## Uro

Un saludo para los electrónicos de amplificación. A Ezavalla que me ha estado orientando, muy agradecido.  

Les tengo buenas noticias. Al fin funcionó el amplificador estéreo con TEA2025B. Tuve algunos inconvenientes, pero se supone que quien no comete errores no aprende. Monté el circuito de la hoja de datos del Integrado y con todos los componentes nuevos.

El primer ensayo fue fallido, al igual que el segundo, por un error garrafal de mi parte (estaba numerando los pines mal, o sea que del 1 al 8, bien. El problema fue que el 9 lo numeré donde iba el 16, el 10 donde va el 14 y así sucesivamente).

Bueno, algunos ajustes. Uno de los parlantes estaba como muy gangoso hasta que decidí cambiar el capacitor usado que había soldado por uno nuevo de  0,10 uF de la salida 1, y mejoró el asunto. 

El integrado se recalienta. ¿ Será necesario acondicionarle un disipador?
El potenciómetro baja el volumen de uno de los parlantes, del otro no. Es así, o debo ajustar algo.

Como soy lego en asuntos de amplificación, por favor, me orientan sobre el tipo de parlantes que deba acondicionarle. Lo estoy trabajando con dos parlantes de 8Ω-2W

Reitero mis agradecimientos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

arteayudas dijo:


> Un saludo para los electrónicos de amplificación. A Ezavalla que me ha estado orientando, muy agradecido.


De nada!!  



arteayudas dijo:


> El integrado se recalienta. ¿ Será necesario acondicionarle un disipador?


En principio...nó, pero con cuanta tensión lo estás alimentando? Por que si es "alta", tal vez tengas que poner un disipador...
De todas formas, estos chips no son para usarlos con el volumen muy alto que digamos...y si has hecho eso, es normal que se calienten...



arteayudas dijo:


> El potenciómetro baja el volumen de uno de los parlantes, del otro no. Es así, o debo ajustar algo.


Eso está mal. Debería variar el nivel de ambos canales al mismo tiempo.
Estás usando un potenciómetro doble (estéreo)?



arteayudas dijo:


> Como soy lego en asuntos de amplificación, por favor, me orientan sobre el tipo de parlantes que deba acondicionarle. Lo estoy trabajando con dos parlantes de 8Ω-2W


Así está bien. En teoría deberías usar parlantes de 4Ω, pero si se calienta el chip, hasta no saber de que se trata...dejá los de 8Ω.


----------



## Uro

Ezavalla, un saludo. 
Estoy utilizando 11.7Vcc
El potenciómetro es doble, pero creo que está fallando, hay mucho rumbido y la salida del pin 2 está fallando también. Será que puedo utilizar dos potenciómetros, uno por canal. 

Este aparato da un sonido fenomenal. El volúmen de windows está apenas al 10% y suena como el 100% del que tenía antes.

Bueno el integrado se recalienta, creo que pondré un disipador. Tengo otros dos chips de repuesto por si acaso. Lo he ensayado durante unas cinco horas y estaba funcionando bien, pero de un momento a otro empezó como a fallar, creo que es por recalentamiento. Voy a bajar la tensión a 9V a ver qué pasa.

----------------
Ahora he bajado la tensión a 5V y se solucionaron casi todos los problemas, no hay rumbidos extraños, el potenciómetro no funciona del todo bien porque no baja el volúmen sino a un parlante y no del todo. Tendré que comprar otro si es el caso.
Creo esta es la tensión más conveniente.  El chip no se recalienta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

arteayudas dijo:


> Estoy utilizando 11.7Vcc


Hummmm...muy alta para mi gusto y para elchip que estás usando.



arteayudas dijo:


> El potenciómetro es doble, pero creo que está fallando, hay mucho rumbido y la salida del pin 2 está fallando también. *Será que puedo utilizar dos potenciómetros, uno por canal*.


Claro que se puede, pero es un poco incómodo. Mejor usá uno doble que esté bueno...y revisá las conexiones!!!!



arteayudas dijo:


> Ahora he bajado la tensión a 5V y se solucionaron casi todos los problemas, no hay rumbidos extraños, el potenciómetro no funciona del todo bien porque no baja el volúmen sino a un parlante y no del todo. Tendré que comprar otro si es el caso.
> Creo esta es la tensión más conveniente.  El chip no se recalienta.


Bueno...pero 5V es medio poco. Probá con 6V o con 9V que son las tensiones que usa el datasheet y probá si calienta o nó.

Cuando tengas funcionando todo bien, vas a poner los divisores de tensión en las entradas, por que eso que suena "tan fuerte" es por la ganancia excesiva del amplificador...y hay que usar una señal de entrada mas pequeña...y esa es la tarea del divisor.


----------



## Uro

Amigo Ezavalla, cambié el potenciómetro, claro que no es nuevo, es de unos parlanticos multimedia que tenía por ahí. Ya sube y baja el volúmen de los parlantes. Acondicioné en un canal uno de 8Ω y en el otro dos parlantes de 4Ω en serie para que me de los 8 necesarios.
El nivel de volumen bajó un poco, pero aún es responsable. 
Ahora hay un poco más de ruido extraño, así que tendré que colocar los divisores en la entrada de la señal. 
Mañana trabajaré con 6 y 9 voltios. 

Le reitero mi agradecimiento.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

arteayudas dijo:


> *Ahora hay un poco más de ruido extraño*, así que tendré que colocar los divisores en la entrada de la señal.
> Mañana trabajaré con 6 y 9 voltios.


Me llama la atención lo del ruido extraño. Podrías subir una foto del montaje que tienes armado? y también el esquema del circuito que has usado.

Es que no debería haber ningún ruido...


----------



## Uro

En este momento no dispongo de cámara, pero mañana haré lo posible por subirla. Por el momento te subo el circuito. Lo del ruido, supongo que es por los parlanticos que no son nada nuevo.

Desearía poder hacer la simulación en LiveWire, pero no se como inyectarle la señal de audio. Y por supuesto el integrado que no está en la base de datos del simulador.


----------



## Uro

Ezavalla, buen dia. Subo las fotografías del amplificador.

---------------------------

------------------------------

Bueno, le coloqué los divisores de tensión. (10kΩ y 1KΩ). Resultados: bajó mucho el nivel de volúmen, tengo que abrirlo al 75% en la fuente y subir al 50% del potenciómetro para poder escuchar el volumen moderado. Antes de los divisores arrancaba con el 2% en fuente y el potenciómetro al 25% con un volúmen elevado (como para una fiesta en casa). Sigo con los 5V.
Me ha venido la idea de colocarle interruptores a la entrada de señal para trabajarlo con volumen normal dentro de casa (con divisores) y volumen elevado en ambiente abierto (sin divisores).
Espero recomendaciones y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

arteayudas dijo:


> Bueno, le coloqué los divisores de tensión. (10kΩ y 1KΩ). Resultados: bajó mucho el nivel de volúmen, tengo que abrirlo al 75% en la fuente y subir al 50% del potenciómetro para poder escuchar el volumen moderado. Antes de los divisores arrancaba con el 2% en fuente y el potenciómetro al 25% con un volúmen elevado (como para una fiesta en casa).


Eso es completamente normal...de hecho, esa era la idea de los divisores...y ahora tenés un rango de control de volumen mucho mas amplio.



arteayudas dijo:


> *Sigo con los 5V.*
> Me ha venido la idea de colocarle interruptores a la entrada de señal para trabajarlo con volumen normal dentro de casa (con divisores) y volumen elevado en ambiente abierto (sin divisores).


No tiene mucho sentido que hagas eso. Sería preferible modificar los divisores para que te "dividan" menos a la señal...pero yo no los tocaría hasta que aumentes un poco la tensión de alimentación, ya que con eso vas a ganar mucho mas que poniendo un simple interruptor que te puede provocar saturación prematura de la señal de salida.

Pensalo...


----------



## Uro

Saludos, Ezavalla. Le comento que ya tengo trabajando el ampli con 9V, tuve que montarle un regulador 7809 sobre la misma placa porque el adaptador AC/DC que tenía para ello se descompuso y lo tengo en revisión. Me sirvió mucho el esquema que encontré aca en  forosdeelectronica.com. 

Lo tengo trabajando con cuatro parlantes de 4Ω (en serie por parejas), fue de la única forma como pude eliminar algunos ruidos extraños. El nivel de volúmen es algo bajo pero bien para ambiente cerrado (estoy en una habitación de 4x4). Me gustó mucho cuando lo probé con 5v pues el nivel de volúmen era bastante, bastante alto, pero había algunos ruidos y había que eliminarlos. El chip no se calienta y eso me gusta. Ah, y compré un potenciómetro nuevo. Más tarde le cambio el que estoy utilizando para ver si algo cambia. 

Me dedicaré ahora a calcular y medir potencia, corriente e impedancia. No se mucho sobre ello pero tengo a mi disposición algunos tutoriales de la Cekit y, por supuesto de ustedes. Además, pienso armar otro ampli con transistores para comparar; si me puede sugerir algo, se lo agradecería.  

Por supuesto que le estoy muy agradecido por toda su colaboración. Usted me ha zambullido de cabeza en este mar de sorpresas.


----------



## nightwolf62

Hola Arteayudas te comento que este integrado trabaja muy bien a 4 ohm pero lleva disipador ,los mismos iban a con los pines que van a masa  4 5 12 y 13 si mal no recuerdo eran esos los pines .Estos integrados los traian los viejos radigrabadores marca Recor y se portan muy bien, en estos equipos traian una resistencia a masa que los hacia sonar sin distorsion a pleno volumen pero le sacaba potencia ,


----------



## Uro

Lobo Nocturno, gracias por interesarte. No entiendo bien lo de los pines, Los parlantes se pegan a esos pines? o entendí mal. Si conoces de algun esquema, me serviría mucho. Por mi parte consultaré sobre esas grabadoras. 
Saludos


----------



## nightwolf62

Despues te publico una foto del integrado con disipador para que lo veas bien ah en otras radios viene soldado con mucho estaño los pines que van a masa que a su vez sirve como para que disipe un poco , me explico ?


----------



## Uro

Correcto, amigo. Estoy trerminando unos ajustes. De todas formas yo adquirí tres integrados del 2025B en caso de tener necesidad de repetir algo. Espero el ofrecimiento y gracias por todo.


----------



## Uro

Solucionados los inconvenientes de sonido. Tal parece que la conexión  de los parlantes estaba afectando el desempeño del amplificador. Tenía por un canal dos parlantes de 4Ω en paralelo, lo que da 2Ω, y por el otro canal 2 parlantes de 4Ω en serie, lo que me daba 8Ω. Ahora ya tengo ambos canales con de a 2 parlantes en serie, para 8Ω por canal. Espero que esta sea la solución.

Saludos a todos y muy agradecido.


----------



## nightwolf62

Hola aca esta lo prometido tuve que desarmar el radiograbador je


----------



## Uro

Recibido, Lobo Nocturno. Ayer en la noche hice ajustes en los parlantes y le tiré soldadura a esos pines todo lo que fue posible. El ampli lleva funcionando 30 horas continuas y cero calentamiento. Tengo problemas aún con sacarle mayor nivel de volúmen, pero creo que es por los divisores de señal que coloque a la entrada del potenciómetro. Voy a descansar unos días y luego me dedico a ese detalle.

Gracias por las imágenes allí veo la forma de la soldadura de los pines y el enredo que son esas grabadoras. Si ya viste las fotos de mi montaje verás que eso cabe en una cajita 10x10x10 con un extractor en la parte superior.

Saludos y muy agradecido por tu colaboración.


----------



## nightwolf62

Bueno no hay problema me alegro que te funcione si es un amplificador muy fiel, muy buen sonido


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

arteayudas dijo:


> Saludos, Ezavalla. Le comento que ya tengo trabajando el ampli con 9V, tuve que montarle un regulador 7809 sobre la misma placa porque el adaptador AC/DC que tenía para ello se descompuso y lo tengo en revisión. Me sirvió mucho el esquema que encontré aca en  forosdeelectronica.com.
> 
> Lo tengo trabajando con cuatro parlantes de 4Ω (en serie por parejas), fue de la única forma como pude eliminar algunos ruidos extraños. El nivel de volúmen es algo bajo pero bien para ambiente cerrado (estoy en una habitación de 4x4). Me gustó mucho cuando lo probé con 5v pues el nivel de volúmen era bastante, bastante alto, pero había algunos ruidos y había que eliminarlos. El chip no se calienta y eso me gusta. Ah, y compré un potenciómetro nuevo. Más tarde le cambio el que estoy utilizando para ver si algo cambia.
> 
> Me dedicaré ahora a calcular y medir potencia, corriente e impedancia. No se mucho sobre ello pero tengo a mi disposición algunos tutoriales de la Cekit y, por supuesto de ustedes. Además, pienso armar otro ampli con transistores para comparar; si me puede sugerir algo, se lo agradecería.


Me alegro que finalmente te funcione bien, aunque me sigue preocupando tus "ruidos extraños".



arteayudas dijo:


> Por supuesto que le estoy muy agradecido por toda su colaboración. Usted me ha zambullido de cabeza en este mar de sorpresas.


También me alegra que mi ayuda te haya sido de utilidad.
Que sigas bien!


----------



## pandacba

Arteayudas, el TEA2025B que has utilzado finalmente es de reciclado? o es nuevo?, mi pregunta es por esos ruidos extraños.
Hace algún tiempo, cambie ese CI a un VCD que un primo utilizaba para escuchar músca y que trae un amplifcador con el TEA2025B, un buen dia se averiio y se lo cambie, la sorpresa fue, que el CI que coloque, tenia una mejor calidad de sonido y algunos ruidos extraños desaparecieron, al observar detalladamente el CI me di cuenta que no era fabricado por ST, era una copia...
Pudiera ser tu caso.
Saludos


----------



## Uro

Lobo Nocturno, el integrado qe estoy utilizando es el ST-TEA2025B/S5A06 y es nuevo. 

Ezavalla, me pregunto: Será que esos ruidos se deben a la fuente que utilizo, es una AT-500W-6A, es viejísima, de mi primer computador comprado hace como 15 años, pero que funciona muy bien aún incluso el PC,. O que los cables de  señal se crucen con los de potencia. 
También puede ser que el condensador de salida en la patilla 15 (de 0.1µF) es  reciclado y ese es precisamente el canal de los ruidos extraños.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba

El problema puede radicar en la fuente, si bien en muchas cosas, funcionan bien, pero a veces en audio, si hay envejecimiento en los capacitores, puede haber ripple que uno no se da cuenta, por otro lado esta un tanto mejor filtrada la tensión de 5V y la de 3.3V(que tu fuente no debe tener), si tenes una fuente alternativa proba con ella, y si no, si tenes los trafitos de filtro de los pasacasettes viejos y un capacitor de unos 1000uf, colcas en serie el trafito que es un inductor, luego el firltro y de alli tomas la alimentación a tu circuito


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

arteayudas dijo:


> Será que esos ruidos se deben a la fuente que utilizo, es una AT-500W-6A, es viejísima, de mi primer computador comprado hace como 15 años, pero que funciona muy bien aún incluso el PC,.


Puede ser  ...las fuentes conmutadas son problemáticas en circuitos analógicos de alta ganancia como este. Yo agregaría un capacitor de (mas o menos) 470uF en paralelo con la alimentación y muy cerca de los terminales de alimentación del chip y vería que sucede...antes de estudiar mas profundamente el problema.



arteayudas dijo:


> O que los cables de  señal se crucen con los de potencia.


Eso siempre es *muy *malo.



arteayudas dijo:


> También puede ser que el condensador de salida en la patilla 15 (de 0.1µF) es  reciclado *y ese es precisamente el canal de los ruidos extraños.*


Si ambos canales son *iguales *y uno tiene problemas de ruido y el otro no...hay algunas pocas alternativas:


Que el chip tenga un canal defectuoso.
Que haya un componente o soldadura que esté fallando en el canal que hace ruido.
Que el layout de las conexiones pueda inducir la presencia de ruido.
Habrá que revisar...


----------



## Uro

Bien, he revisado nuevamente el circuito; he asentado un poco los componentes que estaban demasiado alejados de la placa; he reacomodado los cables de señal para que no se crucen con 
los de potencia y parece que marcha bien. Si continúan los problemas, montaré otro circuito idéntico con los ajustes que me han recomendado y luego nos ponemos en contacto. 

Por cuenta de las cajas de resonancia, tengo un woofer de 4Ω en una caja de 20 lados (especie de esfera) 20 cm de radio (unos 33.000cc aprox.); me da un buen sonido de bajos, acorde con mi gusto (nítido y que no opaque el resto de la melodía). Ah, lo he colocado invertido cerrando la boca de la esfera. Los demás bafles si son los normales (cuadrados y de 13x12x20 cm).

Saludos.

---------------------
Recién ahora me enteré de un detalle: No necesito conectar el polo negativo al circuito. Basta con conectarle el positivo y así trabaja. ¿Es raro esto?


----------



## pandacba

Como es eso que no necesitas conectar el polo negarivo?


----------



## Uro

Si, señor. Así como lo lee. Me pareció raro, he revisado pero no encuentro una explicación lógica. ¿Qué podrá ser?  Yo me imagino que como traigo tierra desde la tarjeta de sonido del  PC que es la fuente, sea eso, pero no entiendo mucho de electrónica.


----------



## pandacba

Vamos por partes, tu fuente tiene dos cables uno que es el positivo, y el otro que es el negativo, este se constituye en la masa del circuito, pero debe estar conectado si no, no hay circulación de corriente, hazte un esquema o una foto de como lo has coneccionado, para ver si hablamos de lo mismo


----------



## Uro

Este es el esquema de conexión. Aclaro que el PC tiene su propia fuente de poder. La del circuito es independiente. Anexo esquema de conexiones


----------



## pandacba

la toma de corriente donde las tienes enchufadas tienen toma de tierra?
ya que ambas fuentes la masa esta puesta a tierra, entonces via tierra se cierra el circuito, funciona pero te debe introducir ruido y si tu instalación no tiene toma a tierra efectiva peligra tu equipo, ya en la entrada las fuentes tienen dos capaciotres de la linea a tierra y alli suele haber meidio con respecto a la linea 110V, que es lo que suele producir cosquilleos al tocar partes metálicas del pc cuando no estamos bien ailados y la casa no tiene toma a tierra efectiva


----------



## Uro

Entiendo lo que dices. Esta casa parece que no tiene conexión puesta a tierra. Mi instalación tampoco. Y efectivamente, cuando toco parte metálica del PC siento cosquilleo y debo desconectar de la toma de 110 para poder trabajar dentro del aparato.

El asunto es que como vivo en casa de alquiler pues me queda difícil hacer una puesta a tierra efectiva, más si las conducciones del acueducto son en PVC y no en galvanzado.  En ese caso no sé como resolverlo. Quizás si tomo la tensión directamente del PC y no a través de una fuente externa. Qué me sugieres.

De antemano, gracias por tu interés.

--------------
PD:  He hecho la siguiente prueba: Conecto el polo negativo al amplificador y al subir el volúmen hay chirrido en los parlantes. Al deconectar el polo negativo y subir el volúmen no hay problema.


----------



## groso28

tengo un amplificador para pc con este integrado tea2025b el problema es que no da señal de audio me refiero que no tiene volumen solo se escucha un sonido pequeño...cual sera el problema??


----------



## groso28

quien me puede hacer un pcb con el pcb wizard del ic ta8227p usando la referencia el data del ic ta8227p..
disculpen por pedirlo que me lo agan pasa que no entiendo mucho el programa y tambien no encuentro en la libreria de componente del programa pcb wizard..


----------



## fausto garcia

groso28 dijo:


> quien me puede hacer un pcb con el pcb wizard del ic ta8227p usando la referencia el data del ic ta8227p..
> disculpen por pedirlo que me lo agan pasa que no entiendo mucho el programa y tambien no encuentro en la libreria de componente del programa pcb wizard..



Saludos compañero 

En el foro *no  aplica la ley del minimo esfuerzo*...  pero como creo que a casi todos nos paso... aqui te dejo esto. Con el datasheet en mano no te sera dificil colocar los componentes.  


Saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## Melghost

Hola.

¿Qué tipo de condensadores utilizáis para las patas 3 y 14 del TEA2025 para la configuración en puente? Porque de 100 uF supongo que tienen que ser electrolíticos, pero en el esquema de ejemplo del datasheet aparecen como no polarizados, y creo (sólo supongo) que pueden estar sometidos a tensiones negativas relativamente altas. Si los pongo electrolíticos y alimento el circuito a 9V, ¿de qué tensión tendrían que ser?

Vale, resuelto.

Dependiendo de dónde te bajes la datasheet viene marcada la polaridad o no; por tanto son electrolíticos, y veo que la polaridad correcta es con el positivo a la pata 14 (o 3) del chip y el negativo al altavoz y a la pata 15 (o 2) del chip.

Entiendo que el primer datasheet que miré tenía el esquema equivocado, y que el segundo no me muestra la tensión de los condesadores porque es irrelevante (siempre que no sean valores excesivamente pequeños, claro)

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ponele 100 uF por 12V y asegurate que las patas del medio que son masa lleven bastante cobre o mejor pegale un disipador arriba (yo se los he pegado con cianoacrilato )

Saludos !


----------



## rodriguezteatino

*HO*la*,* una pregunta*,* *¿T*eneis el diseño final de como queda este circuito*?* Es que el que viene en el datasheet trae mucho ruido*.* *O*s agradezco que me podais ayudar*.*


----------

